# EYESHADOW PRIMER ALTERNATIVES



## Raijn (Aug 14, 2011)

*Are there any alternatives to purchasing 'Eye Shadow Primer'? I'm looking for something possibly home made or a quality product for a Very reasonable price. I have a very limited budget(barely eating) so any advice on the best substitute possible, is Greatly appreciated! *

*I Have tried using light concealers and/or foundations and still get a crease...*






*Also, if you have any creative home made recipes for conditioning hair treatments and skin treatments, I would love, love, love to hear about it!!! *





*I have been using 1part honey, 1part olive oil and 2parts Garnier Nutrisse Triple Nutrition Conditioner and I LOVE it...but I ran out of honey*


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 14, 2011)

For eye primer mix equal part body butter, concealer and foundation  or try elf's $3 primer or Lanacane/Monistat chafing gel


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 15, 2011)

You could use a mix of concealer and liquid foundation. I just use concealer on my eyes and it works just as well!!


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 6, 2011)

ELF Mineral Eyeshadow Primer.


----------



## KKitty010 (Sep 8, 2011)

Elf is the best!


----------



## hideyotachibana (Sep 25, 2011)

If you're using concealers/foundations on your lids, have you also used a setting powder on top of your eyelids? It works, especially if you have oily lids like me. 

Maybelline has a good setting powder that's just 5 bucks, and if you're being budget conscious just wait for a big sale at a drugstore or target where you get it at 40% off or a buy one get the second one half-off deal.


----------



## Firefox7275 (Oct 17, 2011)

A cheaper alternative to honey is plain corn syrup or golden syrup, it will act as a humectant just the same. Better still try using the Triple Nutrition as a leave-in rather than a wash-off conditioner. It works really well, a bottle will last you far longer and you can also use less hot water (saves $$$). For intensive conditioning I use one part of pure coconut oil to two parts of a cheap, light conditioner - in my case Inecto but you could try Suave, or anything you already have in stock. I always wrap my head in a plastic bag (tie off with a hair elastic) and leave overnight so my hair absorbs as much as possible.


----------



## ablueorange (Oct 18, 2011)

Coconut oil is an amazing hair mask and its sold in giant tubs that last a long time! I love it! And I don't think it is really that more expensive by itself than what it would cost you to buy all the different items in your home-made hair mask. Coconut oil alone can do the job of all those things!


----------



## satojoko (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm responding to the hair question. Castor oil is amazing for hair and skin. I find coconut oil can be drying for some people depending on their skin/hair/scalp. I learned that when I was making all natural cold process soap for many years, so always superfatted it with other oils like avocÃ do, etc. That's not a cheap alternative, though  I also find that coconut oil irritates/dries my scalp, often leÃ¡ving it itchy. That may not be the case for everybody, but it's something to be aware of. Try warming some castor oil in a glass bowl, over a larger bowl of hot tap water works well, and saturate your hair with it really well. You can add honey to this if you have it. I'd personally leave off on glycerine or syrups bc humectants draw water to them, making your hair more likely to frizz. Comb it through with one of those very wide toothed combs meant for wet hair to make it easier. Castor oil isn't the most slippery oil to work with, so you'll need that comb. If you can snag some fresh rosemary leaves from a friend and soak them in warming castor oil over very low heat for 30 minutes or so, even better. Let it cool to room temperature and let it sit for a week in a glass jar, giving it a stir once in a while. Use it in the same way. Saturate your hair and massage it into your scalp. Pull your haÄ«r back, twist it and form it into a firm bun, fasten with a hairclip. You can cover it with plastic if you want, and then warm your head using your hair dryer so it soaks in really well, or just leave it like that overnight. I can't sleep with plastic on my head, so I Äµust cover my pillow with a large towel. The next day, I don't shampoo it out. I wet my hair in the shower, squeeze the excess water out and apply a really good silicone/dimethicone free conditioner, massaging it through all my hair. Clip it up with the conditioner still in it while you shower. When done, unclip your hair, flip your head over, add a little bit of water and massage through again. Rinse with tepid water. When you're out of the shower, squeeze the excess water out, don't rub your head harshly, warm a few drops of jojoba or even Ålive oil in your palms and smooth it through your hair, with more towards the ends. Blow dry as usual. I don't use mousse, gel or any other gunk Ä«n my hair, which has also made my hair healthier. Ive started doing this every time I would normally wasÄ¥ my hair and it's made a huge difference in the quality, strength, growth and softness of my hair. It got damaged badly the last time I colored it - funnily enough with Garnier hair color - and shampoo was breaking it off, leaving it so dry I couldn't even blow dry it bc it was getting all snarled up. Now, it's so much softer, I can blow dry again, and yes, it gets very clean like this. Believe it or not. The last time I used actual shampoo was over a month ago. My hair looks really healthy again, it's really shiny, the frizz is completely gone, my scalp never itcÄ¥es after shampooing, it feels increÄ‘ible, and my color isn't fading at all. As a last step after blow drying, I take a few drops of jojoba oil or just a little bit of my regular siliÄone free conditioner and smooth it through my hair, brush it through and that's it. Frizz-free, fresh smelling, shiny hair all day. You can add a few drops of your favorite essential oil to your finishing oil as well, which smells incredible. I've also reduced the amount of times per week that I 'wash' my hÃ ir. Maximum twice a week. It doesn't need it any more than that. It stays far cleaner betweÃªn washings now since I stopped cleansing my hair with shampoo as well. If it feels a tad oily, which is rare, I just dust a little bit of silica powder/spheres into my hair, and brush it out. Same idea as dry shampoo and it works great, leaving no white residue or buildup behind.


----------



## cardtrina (Nov 1, 2011)

I very much hope to learn more about how to make up.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 4, 2011)

This is the best place for it!!! Welcome to MUT!



> Originally Posted by *cardtrina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I very much hope to learn more about how to make up.


----------



## Slinkycats (Nov 4, 2011)

I was using MAC's Paints as a primer and it worked really well but its costly, though I still have some in the tube after a year of using it. I actually have been using NYX's HD eyeshadow primer and I find it works very well. Its a cheap one although elf's is even cheaper! There are also a lot of how to make eyeshadow primer online on youtube! Hope this helps!


----------



## GoddessofWar (Nov 5, 2011)

Detrivore sells a high quality primer and other cosmetics for cheap cheap cheap. The primer is $5. Evil shades has 3 different primer colours at $10.00/pop. And you don't need very much.

Small businesses will surprise you!

http://www.detrivorecosmetics.net/Primer_c_7.html#top

http://www.evilshades.com/category_15/Evileyes-Primer.htm


----------



## beautybynadiya (Dec 9, 2011)

_At first, don't use a creme or gel under your eyemakeup, it makes it slide of within a few hours only!_

_I use a liquid foundation and sometimes a concealer to prime._


----------

